# Shooting in CT



## JBroida (Dec 14, 2012)

I dont know if you guys saw this yet, but i thought i would post it here for everyone to see. What a tragedy.

http://www.courant.com/news/breakin...dent-in-newtown-20121214,0,7266220,full.story


----------



## Mike9 (Dec 14, 2012)

I work at a community college and this story just breaks my heart. 20 children, 6 adults, the shooter and an off site victim. What a tragic waste of human life. We lost an adult child a year and a half ago and that was bad, but I can't imagine what these poor parents are going through.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 14, 2012)

We've been following this all day, it's very sad.


----------



## jmforge (Dec 14, 2012)

Off site victim was apparently the guys dad, one adult victim at the school was his mom. Some news outlets now saying that the shooter's younger brother is being questioned as a possible second participant. Sick f**ker apparently shot up the office and then killed every kid in one of the kindergarten classrooms.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 14, 2012)

So sad...


----------



## blummy (Dec 14, 2012)

Very sad to hear.

It's disgusting that someone can go out and do that. Let alone go out and do it to 20 children who have no hope or no way to even consider to defend themselves in some way or another. Very cowardly and very sad.

All the best to all the family's affected.


----------



## Mike L. (Dec 14, 2012)

Evil is alive, and well.


----------



## markenki (Dec 14, 2012)

My heart goes out to the victims and survivors. So so sad.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 14, 2012)

This is tragic beyond words, and I just can't watch or read about it any more. I get too choked up -- maybe because I have a kid in third grade. I also live in a small town of 4,000 that had a school shooting in 2003 where two kids were killed. And a couple of years ago, a young kid got caught bringing a gun into our elementary school. I'm under no illusion that these things always 'happen somewhere else'. 

k.


----------



## Dardeau (Dec 14, 2012)

My mother teaches kindergarten. I can't imagine something like this happening to her and her students. The loss of humanity that has to occur in someone before they can do this to children is beyond what I can fathom. I hope for healing and peace to those who have to keep going to work and teaching, and the students who have to keep going to school and learning.


----------



## mainaman (Dec 14, 2012)

Terrible and sad events today.


----------



## VanIsleSteve (Dec 14, 2012)

My thoughts and love are with all those effected.


----------



## Vladimir (Dec 15, 2012)

bad laws in your country , anyone can walk around with a gun, that's why it happens so often. in our country can not buy weapons and such stories do not happen. in any case very sorry for the defenseless children , and can not imagine what they feel their parents.


----------



## jmforge (Dec 15, 2012)

We appreciate your thoughts, but this is probably not the place for poltical statements. By the way, your REPORTED murder rate in Ukraine is actually slightly higher than the US.


Vladimir said:


> bad laws in your country , anyone can walk around with a gun, that's why it happens so often. in our country can not buy weapons and such stories do not happen. in any case very sorry for the defenseless children , and can not imagine what they feel their parents.


----------



## dough (Dec 15, 2012)

"We appreciate your thoughts, but this is probably not the place for poltical statements."

very polite of you sir. i wish more of our politicians spoke with such tact.


----------



## eaglerock (Dec 15, 2012)

was crying while reading the news. really sad news, i hope the kids families will recover


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 16, 2012)

Senseless. Sad. Depraving. Im sorry.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 16, 2012)

Vladimir said:


> bad laws in your country , anyone can walk around with a gun, that's why it happens so often. in our country can not buy weapons and such stories do not happen. in any case very sorry for the defenseless children , and can not imagine what they feel their parents.



Wrong in so many ways I won't begin. Sensationlism by the media and their grotesque focus on the killer and not the victims, 24 hours news coverage within minutes and by minute updates, desensitisation of society by movies, video games, and TV, not enough focus on mental disorders, and general entitlement thought process of today's culture (everyone gets a trophy!). When true hardships come, and you realize you are not a precious gem, immature/weak minds can break. So lets disarm everyone? Yeah, because criminals and killers follow the law. The only people that would be affected by an AWB would be law abiding citizens. Sorry Dave, not trying to be political but it had to be said. 

I feel bad for the families and victims and I hope the recovery comes sooner than later.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 16, 2012)

All good points Jason, but you know we could get into a heavy argument about the consequences of all this without getting to a conclusion, and we all know that this is not the place for that. 


Stefan


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 16, 2012)

Very true Stefan, truly sorry if I came across too blunt. There are consequences to everything we do in life, from guns, alcohol, tobacco, cell phones, dependence on oil, sedentary lifestyles, and such. I'm a little sensitive to the issue due to my brothers in arms from the Vietnam era. They were sent as a tool/hand of the government and were spit on, despised, and hated by society. Everyone focuses on the symptoms, and not the root problem. Guns were a tool/hand of the killer used to do bad things. After 16+ years in the military, and so many sacrifices made, for my 2nd ammendment right to be infringed is an agenda for me. And it is being called on big time. I just wish someone was there that was armed that could have taken him out.

PS I am going to be banned for all this! :sad0:

Jason


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 16, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I just wish someone was there that was armed that could have taken him out.
> 
> PS I am going to be banned for all this! :sad0:
> 
> Jason



I understand the sensitivities. And I just wish his mother had not been allowed to buy a Bushmaster. O.k., I'll shut up now before we all get kicked out...

Stefan


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 16, 2012)

Me too! :O


----------



## eshua (Dec 17, 2012)

Yale study about multivictim public shootings and conceal carry -- http://www.thevrwc.org/JohnLott.pdf

BBC talks with Dr Park Deitz about the medias failure in these situations -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGw5LNThcoc

The Onion Responds -- http://www.theonion.com/articles/****-everything-nation-reports,30743/

I have strong opinions about the root causes, but these were some of the more immediate commentaries I've seen lately. God only knows what they say on the television I never watch it.


----------



## eshua (Dec 17, 2012)

Guess the profanity filter may have broken the onion link but it will be front page for now.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 17, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> PS I am going to be banned for all this! :sad0:



No you're not. Let's all just keep it civil and non-political. OK?


----------



## Cipcich (Dec 17, 2012)

Civil? That would be good. "Non-political" would, however, pretty much end the discussion, unless there's an exception in the rules for some subjects.


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 17, 2012)

I have to wonder why someone who is deranged enough to gun down innocent children was walking the streets? I mean, isn't that about as crazy as you can get? Not to mention his cowardice. He'll shoot unarmed women and children but when the coppers show up he calls it a day. 

I hate to say it but the mom screwed up. You have a nut-case kid and a house full of guns.......hello?


----------



## Cipcich (Dec 17, 2012)

That some "someone who is deranged" is free to wander the streets of Connecticut, or California, is largely attributable to the failure of the various state governments to even attempt to deal with the problem of mental illness. California bailed years ago; now, if you're nuts, and your family will, or cannot, take care of you, you're on the streets. Thanks Jerry! Here, we just whack 'em in the woods now . . .
Yeah, Mom screwed up. That's probably the most surprising thing about this, as it's more often the man of the house who has a collection of guns.
I'm one of them. Finally, at the age of 63, I'm starting to wonder what exactly I was afraid of. My wife will probably end up throwing my AR-15, my Glock and various other sidearms, into the casket with me when I go. With all the 30 round clips, there might not be much room left for me. Maybe she can wedge in one kitchnen knife.


----------

